# [SOLVED] Gnome3 error: 'bd_fs_mount' called, but not imp ...

## rsa4046

SOLVED: see answer in last post

I haven't seen this error before, wondered if anyone else has. Gnome3 (with systemd) can't seem to mount USB pen drives as user (belonging to wheel, plugdev, usb groups) from nautilus in an otherwise fairly generic setup. I can of course mount these devices as root, and this is not a hardware problem (drives works fine in Windows machines, e.g., and again, is mountable, readable, writable as root). Thus am unsure of where the problem lies: permissions, systemd, gnome setup? (bd_fs_mount seems to be a plugin supplied by libblockdev-2.15-1). Here is relevant slice of logged messages after plugging in the drive:

```
Dec 27 11:57:21 loki kernel: usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

Dec 27 11:57:21 loki kernel: usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0781, idProduct=5575

Dec 27 11:57:21 loki kernel: usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Dec 27 11:57:21 loki kernel: usb 1-2: Product: Cruzer Glide

Dec 27 11:57:21 loki kernel: usb 1-2: Manufacturer: SanDisk

Dec 27 11:57:21 loki kernel: usb 1-2: SerialNumber: 20051739900C80F125EF

Dec 27 11:57:21 loki kernel: usb-storage 1-2:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

Dec 27 11:57:21 loki kernel: scsi host4: usb-storage 1-2:1.0

Dec 27 11:57:21 loki mtp-probe[13725]: checking bus 1, device 4: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-2"

Dec 27 11:57:21 loki mtp-probe[13725]: bus: 1, device: 4 was not an MTP device

Dec 27 11:57:21 loki upowerd[523]: unhandled action 'bind' on /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.0

Dec 27 11:57:21 loki upowerd[523]: unhandled action 'bind' on /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-2

Dec 27 11:57:22 loki kernel: scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SanDisk  Cruzer Glide     1.27 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

Dec 27 11:57:22 loki kernel: sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

Dec 27 11:57:22 loki kernel: sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] 125031680 512-byte logical blocks: (64.0 GB/59.6 GiB)

Dec 27 11:57:22 loki kernel: sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

Dec 27 11:57:22 loki kernel: sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

Dec 27 11:57:22 loki kernel: sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Dec 27 11:57:22 loki kernel:  sde: sde1

Dec 27 11:57:22 loki kernel: sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

Dec 27 11:57:23 loki udisksd[1070]: The function 'bd_fs_mount' called, but not implemented!

Dec 27 11:57:23 loki gnome-shell[993]: Unable to mount volume 64 GB Volume: Gio.IOErrorEnum: Error mounting /dev/sde1 at /run/media/dogger/EC2A-930D: The function 'bd_fs_mount' called, but not implemented!
```

 Interestingly, other actions taken subsequent to plugging in the drive, such as right clicking the drive icon after it appears in nautilus and attempting to mount/umount, also fail *except* for "Safely Remove Drive" or "Eject", which pop up an authentication dialog, and thereafter powers off the drive and announces the drive may be removed. Has anyone familiar with gnome seen these errors before? Running the graphical utility gnome-disks (either as user or root) results in the same error on any operation (fiddling with mount options makes no difference).

Edit added:

Here are USE flags on sys-fs/udisks, gnome-base/gvfs, etc.

```
loki ~ # emerge -vp gnome-base/gvfs systemd sys-fs/udisks upower

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/systemd-236-r1:0/2  USE="acl gcrypt kmod lz4 pam policykit seccomp ssl -apparmor -audit -build -cryptsetup -curl -elfutils -gnuefi -http -idn -importd -libidn2 -lzma -nat -qrcode (-selinux) -sysv-utils {-test} -usrmerge -vanilla -xkb" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udisks-2.7.3-r1:2  USE="acl gptfdisk introspection nls systemd -cryptsetup -debug -elogind -lvm (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-power/upower-0.99.6:0/3  USE="introspection ios -doc (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.32.1  USE="bluray cdda fuse gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gtk http ios mtp policykit systemd udev udisks -afp -archive -google -gphoto2 -nfs -samba {-test} -zeroconf" 0 KiB

Total: 4 packages (4 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB
```

Edit 2 (sorry for all the late additions)

Here is output from gio after plugging in (but unmounted)

```
$ gio mount -li

<SNIP>

Drive(5): SanDisk Cruzer Glide

  Type: GProxyDrive (GProxyVolumeMonitorUDisks2)

  ids:

   unix-device: '/dev/sde'

  themed icons:  [media-removable]  [media]

  symbolic themed icons:  [media-removable-symbolic]  [media-symbolic]  [media-removable]  [media]

  is_media_removable=0

  has_media=1

  is_media_check_automatic=1

  can_poll_for_media=0

  can_eject=1

  can_start=0

  can_stop=1

  start_stop_type=shutdown

  sort_key=01hotplug/1514401533149970

  Volume(0): 64 GB Volume

    Type: GProxyVolume (GProxyVolumeMonitorUDisks2)

    ids:

     class: 'device'

     unix-device: '/dev/sde1'

     uuid: 'EC2A-930D'

    uuid=EC2A-930D

    themed icons:  [drive-harddisk-usb]  [drive-harddisk]  [drive]

    symbolic themed icons:  [drive-harddisk-usb-symbolic]  [drive-harddisk-symbolic]  [drive-symbolic]  [drive-harddisk-usb]  [drive-harddisk]  [drive]

    can_mount=1

    can_eject=1

    should_automount=1

    sort_key=gvfs.time_detected_usec.1514401533253346

```

----------

## rsa4046

Lastly, here is output from udisksctl utility after a mount attempt as user (same error)

```
$ udisksctl mount -b /dev/sde1

Error mounting /dev/sde1: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Error.Failed: Error mounting /dev/sde1 at /run/media/dogger/EC2A-930D: The function 'bd_fs_mount' called, but not implemented!
```

----------

## rsa4046

Fixed after upgrading  udisks to sys-fs/udisks-2.7.5 and sys-libs/libblockdev as static, and other "helper" fs programs that libblockdev might need. The latter steps probably not necessary. Anyway all functional now.

----------

